# Fake Guitars -- Conspiracy Theories....



## switters (Dec 19, 2011)

So, was thinking about this today...... Kijiji lately is rife with folks selling fake gibson and fender guitars.....

The used market is generally flooded with Gibsons and Fenders, likely pulling people away from purchasing NEW Gibsons and Fenders....

Do you suppose it's possible the influx of 'well made' fakes is done purposefully (by the big corps) to try and entice people to forego all the tasty used instruments and spend the extra for new to minimize the risk of being 'taken' by a fake guitar?


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

No, but I think that is what motivated Gibson to make all the changes to their 2015 models. Ie: to combat the counterfeiting.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I've thought about this too LOL but it seems unlikely the companies would be this direct in the process and might lose new sales to those who have played too many crappy "Gibsons" or "Fenders". 

I would never buy an expensive used guitar on Kijiji. Way too likely to be fake. Overall forgery has lead me to care less about brand names; many players are playing "fakes" and don't know it (meaning their is nothing magical in the name) and there are a gazillion other choices that offer less choice of forgery at a much saner price (new or used).

The fakes are coming from the same companies the big companies contract at slave wages so I think there is a great sense of poetic justice if it is hurting them and their precious "brands."

TG


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

No, I think many people are quite willing to embrace these douche bags and have little or no respect for intellectual property.

Listen to many rap and hip hop artists (still not clear on what the difference is between the two) for examples of this.

As long as it's not stolen from their closest friends or family, many will buy merchandise that "fell off the back of a truck".

I've given up hope that these counterfeit guitars and other knock offs will disappear. Too many people are willing to sell and buy them.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Milkman said:


> No, I think many people are quite willing to embrace these douche bags and have little or no respect for intellectual property.
> 
> Listen to many rap and hip hop artists (still not clear on what the difference is between the two) for examples of this.


This seems like an odd statement, not sure if I agree with it. Rap and counterfeiters? I do agree with you that counterfeit instrument copies shouldn't be allowed to exist and it would be great if support died out for them but I don't think it'll happen. Shame. I'll continue to buy used as that's been my preference but will need to be cautious about it. The conspiracy theories I've heard before and it actually makes some sense, in a way. Allow more junk in, flood the used market and make it questionable, drive people to buy new from a reputable dealer, money goes to the brand manufacturer. I think it's been discussed here before and someone posted a great article with some industry insight, can't find it now but it was a good read.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

vadsy said:


> This seems like an odd statement, not sure if I agree with it. Rap and counterfeiters? I do agree with you that counterfeit instrument copies shouldn't be allowed to exist and it would be great if support died out for them but I don't think it'll happen. Shame. I'll continue to buy used as that's been my preference but will need to be cautious about it. The conspiracy theories I've heard before and it actually makes some sense, in a way. Allow more junk in, flood the used market and make it questionable, drive people to buy new from a reputable dealer, money goes to the brand manufacturer. I think it's been discussed here before and someone posted a great article with some industry insight, can't find it now but it was a good read.


Are you kidding? Among the limited time I've spent listening to rap and hip hop I've heard a lot of sampled or copied music.

Again, no respect for intellectual property. 

This isn't news.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Are you kidding? Among the limited time I've spent listening to rap and hip hop I've heard a lot of sampled or copied music.
> 
> Again, no respect for intellectual property.
> 
> This isn't news.


I wonder if they are paying for those samples or just stealing them. Anyone have insight into this?


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

I won't get into details about what makes hip hop good (or bad) 
They need to get what they call "sample clearance" before they can use a recognizable sample 

Sampling, when done correctly, is not stealing. It's the same as being inspired by a lick or a riff and tweaking it
When you "lift" the whole part of a known song, that' just bad, lazy sampling. Hip hop heads won't like it either, believe me


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

switters said:


> So, was thinking about this today...... Kijiji lately is rife with folks selling fake gibson and fender guitars..... The used market is generally flooded with Gibsons and Fenders, likely pulling people away from purchasing NEW Gibsons and Fenders.... Do you suppose it's possible the influx of 'well made' fakes is done purposefully (by the big corps) to try and entice people to forego all the tasty used instruments and spend the extra for new to minimize the risk of being 'taken' by a fake guitar?


My guess is that the market is "flooded" with Gibsons and Fenders because the collapse of the Canadian dollar makes buying new ones very painful. As demand for used ones increases the price of them increases too. Upon seeing the high prices, owners feel more inclined to sell theirs.

Kijiji Toronto now usually has close to 5,000 ads for guitars at any time. That's roughly a 20% increase over a year ago. The used market is HOT!

I dunno what you mean by "well made fakes" - tell more about what you're seeing. When I see fakes on kijiji I know when they're fakes because they're not well made. I don't think I'm being fooled by a lot of "well made fakes" and I'd be surprised if Fender or Gibson are making near-perfect copies of their products and selling them cheap through online forums. Is that what you're suggesting? For one thing, the weak Canadian dollar would also make that challenging.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Lord-Humongous said:


> No, but I think that is what motivated Gibson to make all the changes to their 2015 models. Ie: to combat the counterfeiting.


seems logical to me, but i wonder. they just put out a limited run of 2015 guitars without all the stuff people don't like about the regular line. i think some of them retained the zero nut though.




boyscout said:


> Kijiji Toronto now usually has close to 5,000 ads for guitars at any time. That's roughly a 20% increase over a year ago. The used market is HOT!



here in the gta, it's a hot market _if you're a buyer_. the big ticket gear seems as if moves about like it always did. but there is a glut of mid priced gear for sale and it's not moving like it was, say...a yr or so ago. the low end stuff moves about like it did before. for the seller, he sees the least amount of depreciation, percentage-wise.
the mid level stuff is taking a serious bath right now. i see ads posted higher than they should be, i bet they aren't getting their asking price. it's getting old wading through the commercial ads there


----------



## Dr.StringBender (Mar 1, 2014)

Funny you mention this, not one week ago, I was interested in a Les Paul Supreme. I asked for pictures, and the seller happily obliged. While doing as much research as I could on the model (as I ALWAYS do) I ran across a video on "How to spot a fake Les Paul Supreme" Didn't think much of it at the time. I received the images of the guitar and I looked carefully at what the video had taught me. I was shocked.. I was being sold a fake! 

I politely informed the seller I wasn't interested in Chinese guitars (not for $3K anyways!) he of course told me no, its was 100% Gibson and he even checked the SN. I told him again, I was no longer interested and sent him a link to the video. I received a very apologetic email the next morning, he had bought the guitar off a workmate several years previous, and paid full shot Gibson Cash. He seemed legitimately shocked and felt bad. 

What did I learn?

1) Always do your research (sucker born every day, knowledge is power)
2) Not everyone that attempts to sell fakes knows it. This fella was leginately upset to find out his Gibson was Fake.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Dr.StringBender said:


> Not everyone that attempts to sell fakes knows it. This fella was leginately upset to find out his Gibson was Fake.


And some fellas are great actors 

Playing devil's advocate here, but after dealing for a few years, I can smell bullshit stories and excuses a mile away 
I'd much rather hear "I changed my mind" than "I have to fly to France this evening" (which I got this week)
Anyway, thread derailment/rant over ; )


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Are you kidding? Among the limited time I've spent listening to rap and hip hop I've heard a lot of sampled or copied music. Again, no respect for intellectual property. This isn't news.



Jimmy Page stole entire songs! Was Zeppelin a Hip Hop act too?


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Dr.StringBender said:


> Funny you mention this, not one week ago, I was interested in a Les Paul Supreme. I asked for pictures, and the seller happily obliged. While doing as much research as I could on the model (as I ALWAYS do) I ran across a video on "How to spot a fake Les Paul Supreme" Didn't think much of it at the time. I received the images of the guitar and I looked carefully at what the video had taught me. I was shocked.. I was being sold a fake!
> 
> I politely informed the seller I wasn't interested in Chinese guitars (not for $3K anyways!) he of course told me no, its was 100% Gibson and he even checked the SN. I told him again, I was no longer interested and sent him a link to the video. I received a very apologetic email the next morning, he had bought the guitar off a workmate several years previous, and paid full shot Gibson Cash. He seemed legitimately shocked and felt bad.
> 
> ...


What clues did you pick up on from the seller's photos? I always look for the screw slot on the bridge posts or the easy three screw truss rod cover.


----------



## Dr.StringBender (Mar 1, 2014)

Absolutely the screws in the bridge were wrong (flat head screws) The "Supreme" banner across the Mother of Pearl and abalone globe (wasn't even a globe) was really done poorly.. There was only however 2 screws on the truss rod cover. Also, the neck binding didn't come up onto the frets. 

I always appreciate the devil's advocate, Business. In this case I went back and forth with him, wasn't until the next day he apologized. I felt legit vibes from the fella who had just retired. Judgment call, I've smelled bullshit across the interweb many times. This wasn't one of those times. Regardless.. I thought I'd share my story to help out.


----------



## Axeman16 (Jun 5, 2008)

you guys really think those chinese copies look that close to a real gibson? 2015 or any year? none of you must own gibsons then, because if youd did youd be able to spot a counterfit gibson from a mile away. if youre talking top notch replicas youre talking about the late 70s early 80s lawsuit era japanese guitars. many of these guitars are on par with modern gibsons some consider them better. wood selection quality workmanship and detail in the parts gets them there. they look feel and sound completely authentic, on par almost. but your chinese gibson copy? come on. these guitars are simply doctored epiphones and the like. if youre willing to spend the money on a gibson without researching the incredibly obvious differences between a real one and a fake, then you simply deserve to get burned, because you will never know the difference. and if youre uneducated entering the market, its really not hard to find the differences. theyre wildly obvious.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes, the three screw TRC used to be a dead give away, but they caught onto that one a while ago.

Where the binding meets the headstock is a good place to look for the fakes, 
it's wrong in how it's joined and usually rougher in appearance.
They still can't seem to get the headstock right, too pointy "book ends".
Yes, the bridge is another tell tale.

There are plenty of YT vids on the subject.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Milkman said:


> No, I think many people are quite willing to embrace these douche bags and have little or no respect for intellectual property.
> 
> Listen to many rap and hip hop artists (still not clear on what the difference is between the two) for examples of this.
> 
> ...


And not just musical instruments either, but just about anything.
One of my co-workers is addicted to one of the sites that sells knockoffs & is addicted to the low prices & doesn't care about the lack of quality.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Dr.StringBender said:


> Funny you mention this, not one week ago, I was interested in a Les Paul Supreme. I asked for pictures, and the seller happily obliged. While doing as much research as I could on the model (as I ALWAYS do) I ran across a video on "How to spot a fake Les Paul Supreme" Didn't think much of it at the time. I received the images of the guitar and I looked carefully at what the video had taught me. I was shocked.. I was being sold a fake!
> 
> I politely informed the seller I wasn't interested in Chinese guitars (not for $3K anyways!) he of course told me no, its was 100% Gibson and he even checked the SN. I told him again, I was no longer interested and sent him a link to the video. I received a very apologetic email the next morning, he had bought the guitar off a workmate several years previous, and paid full shot Gibson Cash. He seemed legitimately shocked and felt bad.
> 
> ...


FOr reference--this is the headstock of a fake Supreme


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

hardasmum said:


> Jimmy Page stole entire songs! Was Zeppelin a Hip Hop act too?


Yes he did, and no they weren't.

That's bad as well and as he failed to credit the original artist that's worse than sampling and crediting as far as that goes, but at least he played on the Zep tracks. 

But sampling shows about zero creativity or talent in my eyes, and there are plenty of these guys doing it.

Either way, write your own shit or don't think you're going to sell it to me as a new product.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I have a fake gibson here, not hard to tell its a fake...lots of things not right about it.. I was also surprised a local pawnshop has a fake gibson, and they sell it as a fake..
I was in a LM last month and there hanging on the wall, a fake Telecaster.. the tag said , home made, and had fender on the headstock.


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

Doesn't your band exclusively do covers?



Milkman said:


> Yes he did, and no they weren't.
> 
> That's bad as well and as he failed to credit the original artist that's worse than sampling and crediting as far as that goes, but at least he played on the Zep tracks.
> 
> ...


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yesterday I took a minute and looked up a list of artists who sampled others, I was surprised that some of the riffs were not even recognizable. If you get permission and you use the 'collaboration' to make it your own tune, I see nothing wrong with that. Give credit where its due.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

I dare you guys to listen to some acts who sample "creatively" and spot the samples
As an extreme example, listen to Public Enemy's "Fight The Power" and try to spot the 14 (yes, 14) samples used 
Or try to hear even one sample in Amon Tobin's work
And even when you do recognize it, see it as an ingredient to make something new
Like a chef would use a tomato to create a new dish, you wouldn't blame him because the tomato has been used before


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Are you kidding? Among the limited time I've spent listening to rap and hip hop I've heard a lot of sampled or copied music.
> 
> Again, no respect for intellectual property.
> 
> This isn't news.


You ever hear the term "jump the shark"?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I think Mike just chose a genre we know samples music and also gets pissed when cd copies are made. You think he doesn't know about the Metallica vs Napster thing, etc. 

Anyhow, re the forumite who said we should get burned if we can't spot a fake - including people entering the market.

Some people don't even realize that there are fakes in existence. I didn't - even well into playing guitar. Not sure if that makes me an idiot, but people who can get taken ARE the targets.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Disbeat said:


> Doesn't your band exclusively do covers?


Down boy.

We don't pretend we wrote them.


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

Wasn't mad just had to ask the question. There is a thin line between what you do and samples, and samples etc are paid for so I don't see the problem.
Do you make money when you are gigging other people's intellectual property? If so are you kicking a portion of $$ back to the artists?
Again, not trying to start a war just curious how it is different.


i


Milkman said:


> Down boy.
> 
> We don't pretend we wrote them.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

yes the artist gets a piece, in one sense. all bars and clubs pay ascap fees. that covers anything anyone might play


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

Pretty sure he said he doesn't play bars and clubs 



cheezyridr said:


> yes the artist gets a piece, in one sense. all bars and clubs pay ascap fees. that covers anything anyone might play


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Disbeat said:


> Pretty sure he said he doesn't play bars and clubs



You trying to start a pissing contest or just trolling?

I played bars from 1977 until 1989 full time and then on weekends until a few years ago.


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

No, just looking for some insight into your opinions. Just wanna know if your kicking a percentage of your profits to the bands you cover? I know the ones that are using sampled music are. You have a very strong opinion about the other artists doing it I am just struggling to see the difference.

And I toured extensively for years as well, coast to coast Canada, West Coast US, Europe etc. recorded albums and all that shit. We wrote our own music though, I never relied on playing other people's intellectual property.




Milkman said:


> You trying to start a pissing contest or just trolling?
> 
> I played bars from 1977 until 1989 full time and then on weekends until a few years ago.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I wonder if they are paying for those samples or just stealing them. Anyone have insight into this?


http://www.theguardian.com/music/2015/mar/10/blurred-lines-pharrell-robin-thicke-copied-marvin-gaye

To Disbeat:
http://www.askamusiclawyer.com/arch...perform-cover-songs-at-live-music-venues.html


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Disbeat said:


> No, just looking for some insight into your opinions. Just wanna know if your kicking a percentage of your profits to the bands you cover? I know the ones that are using sampled music are. You have a very strong opinion about the other artists doing it I am just struggling to see the difference.
> 
> And I toured extensively for years as well, coast to coast Canada, West Coast US, Europe etc. recorded albums and all that shit. We wrote our own music though, I never relied on playing other people's intellectual property.


Ok, well better throw the same crap at every single blues, jazz and classical musician who ever played a gig. Very few of them play originals exclusively.

I also played my own music to clear things up for you. We did as blues and jazz artists have always done. We salted our tunes in among familiar and popular songs.

How did the original artists benefit from me performing their material? As others have informed you, the bars pay fees which are distributed to the composers.

Additionally, I did not use their material in my original stuff, either credited or otherwise. We always payed tribute to the artists we covered and that in no way took money out of their pockets, in fact it could have actually helped (in a very modest way) to sell more of their recorded material.

As for the "talent" required to surgically insert a sample in the middle of a track, we're talking semantics but to me, that's a technical skill, not a talent.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Business said:


> I dare you guys to listen to some acts who sample "creatively" and spot the samples
> As an extreme example, listen to Public Enemy's "Fight The Power" and try to spot the 14 (yes, 14) samples used
> Or try to hear even one sample in Amon Tobin's work
> And even when you do recognize it, see it as an ingredient to make something new
> Like a chef would use a tomato to create a new dish, you wouldn't blame him because the tomato has been used before


That's about where I'm at too. I love the ingenious use of samples, especially to come up with something new.

As for fake guitars - counterfeits - I don't like 'em and I don't buy 'em. Yeah, the real deal can be pretty dear, especially with our dollar taking a beating. But I'd rather play - and pay for - the real thing. And there's always the used market - great deals there these days.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Give rap a listen. It's come a long way and is way more difficult and creative then you give it credit for. My 14 year old has introduced me to the genre properly and there is some incredible artists and music to discover.


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

Again, all I was curious over was your harsh judgement on others using artists property when your do the same thing. I get it now, everyone is getting paid, that's great. You can carry on living out your glory days playing covers and being pissed at other musicians for doing the same thing.



Milkman said:


> Ok, well better throw the same crap at every single blues, jazz and classical musician who ever played a gig. Very few of them play originals exclusively.
> 
> I also played my own music to clear things up for you. We did as blues and jazz artists have always done. We salted our tunes in among familiar and popular songs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

If you're curious I can recommend some of my favourites. But I have a feeling you've made up your mind.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Cups said:


> If you're curious I can recommend some of my favourites. But I have a feeling you've made up your mind.


Think we need a hip hop favourites thread in the Music section


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Scottone said:


> Think we need a hip hop favourites thread in the Music section


No we dont. A genre needs to include guitars in its make up in order to have its own thread


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

There is lots of good guitar in rap. 

Seriously, if you've never really listened to it why would anybody comment.

As a rule there are a couple of genres that I dislike; techno and extreme death metal. But I would never say the whole genre sucks.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

rapper with producer sampling with permission, paying and crediting the original artist while making something totally new and original = no talent counterfeiters

ouch, harsh


----------



## skilsaw (Nov 4, 2014)

Milkman said:


> No, I think many people are quite willing to embrace these douche bags... .


Me personally, I thought the person buying and selling fakes is the douche bag. The fake guitar is not the douche bag.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2015)

Scottone said:


> Think we need a hip hop favourites thread in the Music section


[video=youtube;4ruCmtbOZQg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ruCmtbOZQg[/video]


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

skilsaw said:


> Me personally, I thought the person buying and selling fakes is the douche bag. The fake guitar is not the douche bag.


The douchebags I was referring to are those making the fakes.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Cups said:


> If you're curious I can recommend some of my favourites. But I have a feeling you've made up your mind.


No, I'm not curious.

Yes, I have made up my mind. I'd rather explore genres I'm interested in and in which I've heard music that appeals to me.

There's plenty of Bluegrass, Jazz, Classical and Rock out there that I've never heard. I think there's not enough time to waste searching through a pile of crap for one diamond.

Yeah, I know, it's only crap in my opinion, but the stuff I hear on the radio is more than enough to point me in other directions.

I had no intention of derailing this thread so severely. I made one comment and every rap lover in the woods got butt hurt.

As far as fake guitars go, not only will I not buy or sell one, if you try to sell one to me, I'll do whatever I can within the law to make you accountable for it.


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

Just for the record I am not a rap fan. And furthermore I was just asking questions, from what I read on here you are the one who got butt hurt and went alpha male on this thread.



Milkman said:


> I had no intention of derailing this thread so severely. I made one comment and every rap lover in the woods got butt hurt.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Disbeat said:


> Just for the record I am not a rap fan. And furthermore I was just asking questions, from what I read on here you are the one who got butt hurt and went alpha male on this thread.


I know you are but what am I?

Any chance we can get back to the topic. My butts fine.


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

Sounds like it...



Milkman said:


> I know you are but what am I?
> 
> Any chance we can get back to the topic. My butts fine.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Milkman said:


> I'm not curious.
> 
> I have made up my mind.
> 
> ...


I think it's pretty clear what the situation is here


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

corporate suit weekend warrior playing covers and pocketing the money = rockstar, legitimate, actually helping the artist out by playing their material

yea, makes sense


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Great thread idea. For people who know their stuff and have been playing for 30+ years as well as the new players.

I watched a couple of utube vids on the Chinese Gibsons a while ago, but it's nice to be reminded every so often that there are always fakes around.

The thing that really sets me off is that some fakes are being sold at the price of the real deal.

That's just nonsense.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

A quick tell is usually the slotted bridge post but if this has been replaced, you might need to dig a little further. It might not be obvious from just pictures (to me). 

Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------



## switters (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow, a couple days away from the computer and this really took a trip in a different direction. 

I think somewhere there was a question about the 'well made fakes' comment in the initial post..... What I meant by that is Chibsons or Fundars being made that aren't 'obviously' fake..... Realistically, most folks who don't spend their time on TGP, GC, TDPRI, LP forums etc. etc..... likely wouldn't notice if a guitar on Kijiji is fake or not...... It's not like alot of them say "Chibson" on the headstock. 

Kind of like that Merle Haggard tele that sold around here recently for a substantial amount of money, that was in fact a fake. Even had the 'Fender CS' hardshell case......


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

vadsy said:


> corporate suit weekend warrior playing covers and pocketing the money = rockstar, legitimate, actually helping the artist out by playing their material
> 
> yea, makes sense


LMAO,

I could say just about anything and you and a few others would find something nasty to reply.

It's ok, I don't take you seriously.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

switters said:


> So, was thinking about this today...... Kijiji lately is rife with folks selling fake gibson and fender guitars.....
> 
> The used market is generally flooded with Gibsons and Fenders, likely pulling people away from purchasing NEW Gibsons and Fenders....
> 
> Do you suppose it's possible the influx of 'well made' fakes is done purposefully (by the big corps) to try and entice people to forego all the tasty used instruments and spend the extra for new to minimize the risk of being 'taken' by a fake guitar?


no, it has however lead to a dramatic increase in the value of printed paper (im referring of course to COA's etc that for some reason buyers feel would be much harder to counterfeit than actual guitars and base a lot of buying decisions on the presence or absence of).

Gibson already sucks ppl in to buying new guitars by constantly coming out with new versions that are supposedly even more like the old versions than their predecessors were, each one more expensive than the one before it. they don't need any other more complex conspiracy scheme, they can simply rely on the gullibility of modern buyers who will happily pay for a case of mojo dust pressed into the shape of a guitar. rather than practicing and lessons, which are for suckers, ppl want to take a guitar god pill (or the next best thing, a guitar that practically plays itself). its not unlike the billion dollar weightloss industry, so it may be something innate in humans.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Milkman said:


> It's ok, I don't take you seriously.


I'm glad you don't, it's meant to be more on the frivolous side. Gotta have a laugh once in a while, I'm chuckling right now.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2015)

Diablo said:


> ppl want to take a guitar god pill (or the next best thing, a guitar that practically plays itself)


there are pedals to take care of that


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Milkman said:


> No, I'm not curious.
> 
> Yes, I have made up my mind. I'd rather explore genres I'm interested in and in which I've heard music that appeals to me.
> 
> ...


But in many gendres it is the 'crap' that makes it on the radio. The gems are often the stuff that doesnt sell to the mainstream. 

You're sounding like a cranky old man, and yes ill stay off your lawn!  

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

laristotle said:


>


The other one is funny too, but I sort of lived this one after I bought my Iceman. And I still got a bit of it when my next purchase was a Fender Mustang, because I didn't get a Strat or a Tele. (Although with the crowd I was part of at the time it was more that it wasn't a Strat)
I didn't care because I love both my Iceman & my Mustang.


----------



## skilsaw (Nov 4, 2014)

TheYanChamp said:


> You're sounding like a cranky old man, and yes ill stay off your lawn!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


But I can stand on the sidewalk and pee on your lawn.


----------

